# Rescue Pitbull (& Boxer)



## masons_mom

Here's my baby. They did say he was a pitbull/boxer mix but he looks all pit to me!



















I'm currently in America but here's my dog at my mums back in bonnie Scotland - she's a Boxer all the way


----------



## wiccan

awwww hes such a cutey sure u'll hav lots off fun together


----------



## sskmick

He's lovely great markings and colouring.

Sue


----------



## Guest

Aww he's gorgeous. I love Pitbulls  shame we can't have them here in the U.K


----------



## twinclaire

he is beautiful no matter what he is 
mel xx


----------



## noushka05

what a Beautiful little pitbull, i love the 2nd pic it looks like hes smiling(probably so happy to have found a loving home), the boxer is gorgeous too!


----------



## kiska

Lovely pooches.


----------



## KarenHSmith

Wow they all look lovely - the both of them. At least they have a loving home for Christmas.


----------



## bobocat

what a sweetie!


----------



## masons_mom

Thankyou folks  Hope ya'll are enjoying what's left of your weekend x


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Yeah I think that's a normal pitbull - a non expert might confuse the colour and markings with a Boxer x but there's no sign of Boxer in that face to my eyes.


----------



## Rio

A very handsome dog and your mum's is a sweetie too.


----------



## masons_mom

Here's a couple more of my boy  (& his feline brother Rocky)


----------

